# J. Stevens & Co. .22 bolt action



## shot1buck (Feb 23, 2011)

I made a purchase at an estate Auction the other day for a J. Stevens & Co. .22 bolt action tube feed rifle. I haven't been able to find what model it is at all. It's older due to the fact that there is no serial # on it. I've looked all around for a model# the only thing that Ive found is a # "20" that is stamped on the barrel right next to the receiver as well as a "20" stamped on the receiver as well. Both "20's" do sit in a circle. Bore is nice and bright bluing is very nice as well, I would think over all condition would be about a 7 or an 8 out of 10. wood stock is not refinished at all just plain and dull no hits or scratches really so might refinish it just to make it look a little better. anybody have any idea what model it might be and a possible value? I might be willing to sell it as well.


----------



## C.Keith&Co (Aug 28, 2010)

where is the safety located at ? if its on the back of the bolt it is a model 60-90 if it is on the side sticking up between the wood and the receiver its a 46, sorry but I do not know what it would be worth i do not buy and sell so i do not have a blue Book of Gun values. have a nice day ! Curtis


----------



## shot1buck (Feb 23, 2011)

great! thanks for the help I was thinking model 66, but I know from reading a lot of the other posts you put up Curtis you know what your talking about. It does have the safety up and under the receiver so that would make it a Model 46! thanks for the help. Mark


----------

